# getting toned



## OnePack

You suggest some exercises using free weights but they just say "but i don't want to be muscly"

any ideas how to get "toned" but not "muscly"?

I'm confused between the two


----------



## Lauren

People always say things like that! Especially women - saying oh if I do heavy weights I will end up looking like a rugby player! Ha! As if!

Some people need educating, but have we really got the time to sit down with everyone and go through things each time!

Some people you simply cannot help!

Like people asking how to get ripped etc and u ask them what sort of diet they are on and they say things such as:

'Well I have frosties for lunch, cheese sandwich for lunch, and fish and chips for dinner!' Plus not going to cut back beer and chocolate! Jesus if we could all get ripped on that kinda food it would be awesome!!! HEhehehhe LOL


----------



## Tuna_boi

Ive heard that so many times from woman that ask me at work etc, about "How to get fit/toned", almost always as soon as I mention lifting weights in addition to cardio, they clam up and say , "I dont want freaky huge muscles etc"..Everytime I drink a protein shake at work, they say" Oh u having your steroid drink again"? lol.


----------



## big

MatracaBergFan said:


> You suggest some exercises using free weights but they just say "but i don't want to be muscly"
> 
> any ideas how to get "toned" but not "muscly"?
> 
> I'm confused between the two


If they say "but I don't want to be muscly", just say "it's okay... you won't be".

Fact is, it's REALLY REALLY difficult to get really muscular. It doesn't happen by accident!!

To get the toned look, you still want to be doing the same exercises - compound movements that are heavy for you. But you will want your diet to be completely in check - this will give you the toned look.


----------



## powerU

I've converted my gf. She now benches, squats and dealifts and looks better than ever - she's squatting 80kg at 116lbs bless her!!!


----------



## Jock

Arrrgghh I hate that word!!!


----------



## DB

Power u thats impressive mate!.. i really hate when they say i dont wanna be as big as u coz it looks stupid..... lol...thanks alot!!!!

or if i do that excersise will i get too big??!!


----------



## big

dirty barry said:


> or if i do that excersise will i get too big??!!


Yes, usually people who ask that are the same ill-informed people who think that by taking steroids you will instantly gain huge muscles overnight. Or think that when you stop working out, the muscle will somehow turn into fat. LOL.

It's like not bothering to go to school "incase I suddenly get too intelligent".


----------



## DB

oh yeah the muscle into fat one...u get that all the time whats gonna happen when u stop?? ur gona be well fat!! well winger is fat and he still trains


----------



## Killerkeane

dirty barry said:


> oh yeah the muscle into fat one...u get that all the time whats gonna happen when u stop?? ur gona be well fat!! well winger is fat and he still trains


fight fight fight.


----------



## powerU

dirty barry said:


> Power u thats impressive mate!.. i really hate when they say i dont wanna be as big as u coz it looks stupid..... lol...thanks alot!!!!


It's pain in the ar£e when I train with her though, she racks the bar about 8 inches too low


----------



## Lauren

My boyf has the same problem with me! oooopppppssss!


----------



## powerU

LOL!!!

Good for the glutes though, if you can't be bothered stripping it and just squat from low


----------



## ChefX

Let me tell you the real secret for the general population and getting toned...

Diet and a simple class like bodypump.

A couple of years ago I did a test with 4 women and put them on a simple diet (simular to diatia but even more simple aka 3 isocaloric meals plus chcolate/wine/tea)

We also put them on fish oils, whole food multi and apple pectin

and finally allowed them to take one or two classes of bodypump a week.

Thats all...

Results... they got hard (toned), ripped (lost all the ab and hip fat) and fit (able to function for their lifestyle with ease)

Now here is the funniest part, we had some guys do the same but they had to eat maintenece on the calories aka no change in scale weight and these guys all got abs and grew some freaking muscles!!!!

Point is, keep it simple and realize that bodybuilding or toning or just looking great at its base level is 95% diet!!!

Even if someone only does walking and uses a great diet their health will improve and they will look like they workout some.


----------



## Pete1436114491

ChefX said:


> Let me tell you the real secret for the general population and getting toned...
> 
> Diet and a simple class like bodypump.
> 
> A couple of years ago I did a test with 4 women and put them on a simple diet (simular to diatia but even more simple aka 3 isocaloric meals plus chcolate/wine/tea)
> 
> We also put them on fish oils, whole food multi and apple pectin
> 
> and finally allowed them to take one or two classes of bodypump a week.
> 
> Thats all...
> 
> Results... they got hard (toned), ripped (lost all the ab and hip fat) and fit (able to function for their lifestyle with ease)


Hmm have you ever published that diet ChefX?


----------



## samurai691436114498

powerU said:


> I've converted my gf. She now benches, squats and dealifts and looks better than ever - she's squatting 80kg at 116lbs bless her!!!


Just got my wife into lifting properly, she lifts more than half the guys in the gym, shes just got up to 70kg for the squat (leg press about 200lbs), but shes only been back in the gym for about 6 weeks and is benching 40kg. She is lifting well and losing BF without too much effort and looking good on it.


----------



## OnePack

powerU said:


> I've converted my gf. She now benches, squats and dealifts and looks better than ever - she's squatting 80kg at 116lbs bless her!!!


how did u "convert" her into using weights.

I take my hat off to all the women who use free weights, from those who just want to get into better shape to those who enter bodybuilding comps


----------



## GordyR

I recently converted my girlfriend too.

She is naturally very lean... 5'7" and weighs 9 Stone. She just wanted better curves without adding fat (and to lose a little fat that she thinks she has around her stomach... I can't see it though! I'd kill for a stomach as flat and hard as hers!). She has been squatting, doing weighted lunges, calf raises, bench press and even deadlifts!

I have already seen a marked improvement in her overall body shape in just one month. However all my hard work convincing her that free weights is a good thing for women was very nearly completely undone by her reading an interview with Jennifer Lopez's personal trainer. He said women should never lift weights or do lunges because it will make their legs look too big! And that all they should do is cardio everyday!

Needless to say I was furious that they printed such rubbish... It took a lot of convincing to get her to believe that lifting weights would be the way for her to achieve her goals so I really didn't need her reading that rubbish because people tend to be easily sucked in by it.

Thankfully she is an extremely intelligent girl aswell as a fantastic looker and took my word over the magazines. I'm just worried she is losing the determination because of it. Only time will tell. Still... Her squat is going up slowly as are all her other lifts so she is doing well.

Overall I have been very impressed with her... Just makes me love her even more! Can I get an awwwwwww?


----------



## DB

GordyR said:


> IOverall I have been very impressed with her... Just makes me love her even more! Can I get an awwwwwww?


you post cycle or something??? too much estrogen in there...??

be a man u pussy!! :gun:


----------



## GordyR

dirty barry said:


> you post cycle or something??? too much estrogen in there...??
> 
> be a man u pussy!! :gun:


LOL you git 

I'm just very proud of her is all mate.... Besides she's so hot it would be hard for "any" man not to be all "ga ga" over her


----------



## DB

GordyR said:


> I'm just very proud of her is all mate.... Besides she's so hot it would be hard for "any" man not to be all "ga ga" over her


Better post a pic of ur conquest they hey!!! :beer:


----------



## GordyR

dirty barry said:


> Better post a pic of ur conquest they hey!!! :beer:


I knew that was coming lol... Here ya go


----------



## DB

mmmm cant complain can ya... have u thought about taking part in this thread with her 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5440


----------



## Deano1

dirty barry said:


> mmmm cant complain can ya... have u thought about taking part in this thread with her
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5440


lol barry thats the way mate pointing the new guy in the right direction:rolleyes: sure fire way to get lots of reputation points gordy!!!!!  oh and ur mrs is fit as fuk mate well done !! ( u must be loaded)


----------



## hackskii

Hey Gordy, she is hot. I like that look and yes I would be gaga over here too.

Nice.


----------



## DB

GordyR said:


> I knew that was coming lol... Here ya go


dont believe thats ur girl... post a pic with i love DB written on her and i'll believe ya!! :bounce: :bounce:

lol


----------



## GordyR

Thanks guys... No matter how much I tell her she never believes me that she's so pretty. Typical woman 

And no i'm definately not loaded.... Not yet anyway. I'm a singer/songwriter. Just got signed to the management company who worked with Kylie and have produced to date over 100 UK top 10 hits so hopefully i'll be raking in the money soon once my album is recorded and the recording deal is finalised. I used to do alot of modelling but my music has really taken over recently, which is a very good thing. That industry is far too superficial for me.

I still don't have access to the Male Animal forum.... I've PM'd Lorian but I guess he's been a bit busy. I'm itching to get in there now, you've all wet my appetite


----------



## davie

i am a 15 st begginer my chest is starting to sag and their getting fat as fuk any good tips


----------



## DB

davie said:


> i am a 15 st begginer my chest is starting to sag and their getting fat as fuk any good tips


start a new thread detailing diet... goals..training... etc mate and u'll get more info there


----------



## OnePack

dirty barry said:


> dont believe thats ur girl... post a pic with i love DB written on her and i'll believe ya!! :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> lol


how about some pics with both of u o it


----------



## OnePack

hackskii said:


> Hey Gordy, she is hot. I like that look and yes I would be gaga over here too.
> 
> Nice.


lol, i wouldn't mind some ga ga too


----------



## Carlos901

in that photo im sure she is winking at me


----------



## GordyR

Lol you guys are making me crack up 

Yes she is indeed my girlfriend. Of almost 2 years to be exact, I would post a pic of me but i'm too embarrased since you guys are all so huge and i'm a skinny runt lol. (Mostly due to suffering from what I have now realised was a serious eating disorder while I was modelling)

Although, having said that since joining this Forum I have managed to put on a good 10-12 pounds of lean muscle and look a lot better for it


----------



## Lauren

Im so glad to hear that more and more like minded girlies are hitting the weights. Sometimes I feel like a loner stuck in the weights rooms all on my own. Some women look at me very oddly sometimes as if I shouldn't be in there and should on the running machine ONLY!!! LOL silly people. Really gets my goat up sometimes when people are so superficial about things like that!

I tell you they will only take note of what the hottest celeb. is doing!!!! Gees! :boohoo:


----------



## powerU

All my girlfriends mates are starting to ask for training tips now - 3 months on heavy weights must be doing her some good - bye bye cross trainers and death to treadmills - hahahahahahaha!!


----------



## OnePack

Lauren said:


> Im so glad to hear that more and more like minded girlies are hitting the weights. Sometimes I feel like a loner stuck in the weights rooms all on my own. Some women look at me very oddly sometimes as if I shouldn't be in there and should on the running machine ONLY!!! LOL silly people. Really gets my goat up sometimes when people are so superficial about things like that!
> 
> I tell you they will only take note of what the hottest celeb. is doing!!!! Gees! :boohoo:


Yeah, there's usually only one lady using the free weights at my gym so you're not the only one in this situation. I have only seen about 3 or 4 ladies who use free weights on a regular basis.

I take my hat off to you Lauren


----------



## megatron

sorry i misread this thread, thought it said "getting stoned". my mistake


----------



## winger

dirty barry said:


> well winger is fat and he still trains


Oh yea pick on the cute guy. 



megatron said:


> sorry i misread this thread, thought it said "getting stoned". my mistake


LOL, that is the ultimate hijack. I really need to take notes.



samurai69 said:


> Just got my wife into lifting properly, she lifts more than half the guys in the gym, shes just got up to 70kg for the squat (leg press about 200lbs), but shes only been back in the gym for about 6 weeks and is benching 40kg. She is lifting well and losing BF without too much effort and looking good on it.


I used to train my wife and she used to do dumb bell inclines with 55 lbs for about 5 reps. Now that is some good weight for a female.


----------

